# A3 Control Arm Bushing Options - Writeup



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

I could have sworn I originally posted this in both the A3 and the MKV R32 forum, but I can't find it here so I'm reposting. 

This is originally from 2013. Since then, I've put quite a few more miles on my A3, and can safely say that the RS3 solid bushing is by far one of the best upgrades I've done, and for the money, may be the single best change you can make. 

*****

I've been playing around with different control arm bushings for awhile now (referencing the front lower, rear position bushing, with the aluminum bracket), and just wanted to share my experiences. This applies to both Quattro and FWD A3's, and both engine styles. I've now tested the basic Golf MK5/6 and A3 2.0T bushings, the S3/A3 3.2L/R32 bushings, and finally the RS3/TT-RS bushings. For reference, I run OEM S-Line struts, Eibach lowering springs, spherical rear trailing arm bushings, rear sway bar, big brakes, and some other random bolt ons. 

Wow...what a difference these different bushings can make in terms of handling, braking, and turn-in. 

The basic Golf/A3 2.0T bushings (1K0199231J / 232J) are horrendous in terms of performance and handling. They have 4 voids in the rubber, allowing for massive deflection and movement. The advantage is a less noise transmitted, less nvh, and smoothing out of sharp road edges, but that is about it. In fact, I personally found the ride quality to be "worse" than the S3/R32 bushings, since it bounces around more.

The S3/A3 3.2L/MKV R32 (1K0199231K / 232K) bushings are a big upgrade in terms of performance and handling over the J version. They have only 2 voids instead of 4 in the rubber, which causes much less deflection and movement. They create a more connected feel with the steering and road surface, but more nvh is indeed transmitted, although still minor in my opinion. I personally found these to be MORE comfortable on the highway than the J version since there is less dive during undulations in the road surface. Turn-in was increased significantly in the twisties, as was maintaining traction through a sustained corner.

But the RS3 bushings (1K0199231N / 232N) are by far the most superior in terms of performance and handling. They are fully solid with no voids, allowing for almost no deflection or movement, letting your struts and springs do the work like they are supposed to. The advantage of these bushing is drastically improved turn-in traction (even over the S3), much less wheel hop and dive, and improved reaction time from high speed steering input. I did not realize a simple bushing could improve things quite so much. 

The RS3 brackets/bushings share the same rubber bushing with the TT-RS, etc, but the A3/MK5/6 uses a side specific aluminum bracket, versus the TT which has a single bracket for both sides (its just flipped over). Therefore you could purchase the TT-RS units and just throw away the aluminum brackets after you push out the bushings, but you can also purchase the bushings on their own if you know where to look. However, the bushing is only available in Europe, and shipping can be quite expensive and take quite a long time. I had a friend bring me back some from Germany, where they are $6-$7 each at the dealer, but some places do ship to the USA for about $40-$60 a pair. 

I have personally not tried the Whiteline or the Superpro WALK so I can't compare, and I also don't really feel this is the correct way to address the geometry changes the car experiences when lowered (spindles and control arms should be done IMO). But this is just about the OEM choices out there, and I've also seen the OEM RS3 bushings take a serious serious abuse (far more abuse than I could ever deliver). I paid a grand total of $15 for my RS3 bushings and pressed them into a pair of used brackets I got for free. Installation takes about 30 minutes, and while you should get an alignment afterwords, I just marked the orientation with a sharpie and have been fine.

Best $15 I've ever spent. 


Golf/A3 2.0T









S3/A3 3.2









RS3









TT/RS3 bushing from FEBI, part number 33973


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

TT bushings are the bomb - perfect combo of smoothness for comfort and stiffness for handling stability. :thumbup:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Something to add to the list:

While not for everyone, I think spherical bearings are a requirement for anyone that wants that connected feel to the handling, and super-sharp steering response. I have the H2Sport bearings and they're a significant upgrade to the 3.2/R32 bushings. There's really no appreciable downside to them other than cost.

That said, I think H2Sport is out of business; and, I don't know if an alternative exists, so sorry if I just flaunted a unicorn. :laugh:


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

any recommendations for changing control arms themselves to different units? would that make a bigger difference?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

aznsap said:


> any recommendations for changing control arms themselves to different units? would that make a bigger difference?


I'm changing mine out to passat control arms. Lighter.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

The Passat and TT control arms are aluminium, which would shave a good amount of unsprung mass from the front end. The TT arms also have some camber adjustment built in.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

TT arms need TT ball joints as well. Passat are plug & play.


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

I definitely think going with the Passat stuff, or swapping over to the TT stuff, is the best route here. 

However, the RS3 bushings cost me $15. =)


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

*Passat?*

Which Passat are these control arms from the NMS (current one built in USA) or a previous edition?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Roadglide said:


> Which Passat are these control arms from the NMS (current one built in USA) or a previous edition?


B6 Passat - forget the year range, but easy to find out on ecs or similar.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

http://www.ecstuning.com/News/Volks...MK6_Aluminum_Lower_Control_Arm_Kit_2012_2013/


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

any good how-to's on swapping out the control arms?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I'm curious about a write up too. May just have my buddy do it and I take pics.


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

Passats share the same type of symmetrical lower control arm bushing bracket as the TT, etc. 

As you can see, they also come with the base level 4-void bushing. 

I'm sure it's been posted before, but how much lighter are these units? I didn't realize the cost was fairly nominal, I thought it was more expensive for new ones.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Raacerx said:


> I'm sure it's been posted before, but how much lighter are these units? I didn't realize the cost was fairly nominal, I thought it was more expensive for new ones.


OEM control arms are about 10.5 lbs.
The TT control arms are about 6.5lbs. 
I think the Passat are similar.

Also, just in case:

OEM spindles are about 11.1 lbs.
Passat spindles are about 7.8 lbs.


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

Has anyone tried Whitelines KCA316 or their W53196 lower control arm bushing? http://www.whiteline.com.au/product_detail4.php?part_number=W53196

How would they compare to the solid Febi?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I had the WALK bushings for a while. They transmit more vibration than the rubber. Otherwise comparable.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

JRutter said:


> I had the WALK bushings for a while. They transmit more vibration than the rubber. Otherwise comparable.


Shorter lifespan too. 

Super Pro seems to be better constructed but will still compress and fail over time.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I've been over this before; but I'll say it again. Poly is not good for a bushing in a shear application; which is what this is. Go with the TT bushings unless you want to change these out annually. 
As for a write-up; I did one in my thread. You're going to want to use a hydraulic press. If you have a DSG you will also have to drop the subframe to get the driver's side control arm out. If you switch to passat control arms; you keep the stock A3 brackets. I was able to sell the passat ones on their own.


----------



## Bigo1087 (Feb 19, 2010)

I got my febi bushings in the US from Eeuroparts, they actually stock them & had a shipment coming in when i ordered.

http://www.eeuroparts.com/Parts/77682/Control-Arm-Bushing-Front-33973/


----------



## jrode (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for the write up!

I installed the RS3 / TT-RS bushings this weekend on my 2006 A3 2.0 FSI FWD. 

My car already had the S3 bushings installed, not sure if the previous owner did it, or maybe the 2006 'Sport' suspension on the 2.0 FSI included them from the factory? (Note S-Line was only offered on the 2.0 for 2007+). 

The results of the new RS3 vs the S3 bushings are good. Tightens up the front, better turn in, reduced dive, reduced body roll/lean in turns. Changes are small but noticeable, especially if you're driving the car hard. I think these bushings in the front help compliment my stiffer rear sway bar nicely.

No noticeable negatives or increase in NVH on my car, though I do already had track density strut mounts, dogbone insert, and Koni shocks, so my NVH baseline measurement may be higher then for a stock car.

PS: if anyone is looking to install these themselves, do a google search for 'DIY - TT-RS control arm bushings, without a press' for a guide - also see my comment at the end regarding the c-clamp


----------

